# Snapshots of your desktop.  Your REAL desktop...



## Padcore (Mar 9, 2009)

Take a picture of your ACTUAL desktop/work area.

Yes I'm bored.

(plus I think the shelf I put up a while ago is sexy and needs appreciating!)


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm bored enough!

Note the knackered blinds on the left and the near ancient Wacom art tablet.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't think I have one actually. I think my computers are balanced on a big pile of papers, empty rizla packets, bottles and coffee mugs with mold in them.


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm lefthanded in meatspace...but righthanded in mousespace(got sick of peeps moaninge they couldn't use my mouse so relearnt righthandedness for teh functioning of others)...but would be lefthand agin if I had a tablet out.


----------



## Padcore (Mar 9, 2009)

editor said:


> I'm bored enough!
> 
> Note the knackered blinds on the left and the near ancient Wacom art tablet.



heh my desktop is on your desktop.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 9, 2009)

editor said:


> I'm bored enough!
> 
> Note the knackered blinds on the left and the near ancient Wacom art tablet.


 



So tidy 

Are you a leftie?


----------



## berniedicters (Mar 9, 2009)

Padcore said:


> heh my desktop is on your desktop.


yo dawg, I heard you like...oh, never mind


----------



## Pie 1 (Mar 9, 2009)

editor said:


> I'm bored enough!



Me too! You seen the amount of sodding paperwork I'm wading through today - any distraction


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> So tidy
> 
> Are you a leftie?


I should point out that it's normally _nowhere near_ as tidy as that and if I span the camera around you'll see the usual scruffy pile of CDs, papers, mags, cables etc etc.

I'm right handed but use the mouse in my left hand and the art tablet with my right - swapping over seemed to help with my RSI and I get on fine that the mouse in my left mitt.

Come on people - let's see some more desktops!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 9, 2009)

editor said:


> I should point out that it's normally _nowhere near_ as tidy as that and if I span the camera around you'll see the usual scruffy pile of CDs, papers, mags, cables etc etc.
> 
> I'm right handed but use the mouse in my left hand and the art tablet with my right - swapping over seemed to help with my RSI and I get on fine that the mouse in my left mitt.
> 
> Come on people - let's see some more desktops!


 

I've no idea what an art tablet is


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 9, 2009)

Oh okay, here we go. I cleaned it up a bit for extra procrastination. Should have closed the curtain first really.






click through for notes


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 9, 2009)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Oh okay, here we go. I cleaned it up a bit for extra procrastination. Should have closed the curtain first really.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Another tidy one.  THat's a very flat keyboard


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 9, 2009)

It's one of the Apple ones, which people seem to either love or hate - I love them though.

I did actually take everything off it and wipe it down with a damp sponge before taking the picture, which, to be fair, needed doing anyway. Otherwise it would have been covered with fag ash and bits of tobacco and random stains.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2009)

Home one (bad picture sadly) which I prefer to the work one but keep it a bit less anally tidy.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 9, 2009)

Boring office is boring 

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_yYaxeSKB9...2siwdG1vuk/s1600-h/image-upload-97-717630.jpg


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


>


Aw. It looks kinda lonely.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 9, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


>


 


minimalist


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 9, 2009)

That was taken a while ago. I have a pin board up now on the wall to the left. And loads of books piled up.


----------



## claphamboy (Mar 9, 2009)

Before anyone says anything – it’s my mess and I like it! 






TBF – I am in the middle of decorating the room, so it’s a serious mess ATM.


----------



## Padcore (Mar 9, 2009)

claphamboy said:


> Before anyone says anything – it’s my mess and I like it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## claphamboy (Mar 9, 2009)

Padcore said:


>



What? 

Sod you minimalist and tidy bastards!


----------



## mauvais (Mar 9, 2009)

Mine actually looks quite good for once.


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2009)

mauvais said:


> Mine actually looks quite good for once.


Is that a pile of curled up inner tubes?


----------



## mauvais (Mar 9, 2009)

Indeed it is.


----------



## berniedicters (Mar 9, 2009)

It may be a mess, but it's MINE. Multifunction desktop here, everything from last night's gin glass to stuff-I've-got-to-nip-out-to-do on there...


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 9, 2009)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Oh okay, here we go. I cleaned it up a bit for extra procrastination. Should have closed the curtain first really.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I like the plastic glass


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 9, 2009)

What does the label on your monitor say?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 9, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> What does the label on your monitor say?



Justin Parenthesis. Because that's its name.


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 9, 2009)

work zzzz


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 9, 2009)

My desktop is my knees, or the top of my stereo, if I'm playing iTunes through it


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 9, 2009)

Let's have a photo of your knees then.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 9, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> Let's have a photo of your knees then.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 9, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


>





Do I spot a Leeloo?

Very tidy 'desk'. Well done.


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 9, 2009)

boskysquelch said:


>


DAFFS!! 



FridgeMagnet said:


> click through for notes


So tidy! And some other ppl's! Lol@click for notes. GEEK!  
(Geek is good tho, and I did go look) 


Ermm no pic of mine yet. Will take one n upload soon.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 9, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> Do I spot a Leeloo?
> 
> Very tidy 'desk'. Well done.



There she is all snug on my beanbag


----------



## Forkboy (Mar 9, 2009)

it was actually tidy till last night and my finishing a project.. o.0


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 9, 2009)

It is tidy!


----------



## Padcore (Mar 9, 2009)

I like the plate.

Out of sight, out of mind


----------



## Forkboy (Mar 9, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> It is tidy!



was = past tense... 


nah, It'll be back in order tomorrow once I've recovered from my cat-related sleep deprivation.. plus I'm one of those types that seems to work better in chaos..


----------



## Biglittlefish (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm strangely fasinated by this thread.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Mar 9, 2009)

The messy House of Llama (click for notes):


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 10, 2009)

^ your plane needs a DRINK


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 10, 2009)

Is that a door behind your desk, LL?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Mar 10, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> Is that a door behind your desk, LL?


It's a window, hence the webcam pointing out of it.

The reflection on the window is from the mirrored wardrobes on the other side resulting in an infinite reflection thing. So I try not to look.


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 12, 2009)

Favourite genre of music: Teen ROCK


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 12, 2009)

A triptych of home office mess.


----------



## Padcore (Mar 12, 2009)

2 advent calenders.  In March...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 12, 2009)

It's all about having back-ups.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 12, 2009)

I like your room davecinzano.

I want a room like that.


----------



## AverageJoe (Mar 12, 2009)

Heres my work desk - the trees are Buckingham Palace (oooOOOOooo). I can see the corgis being taken for walks


----------



## AverageJoe (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh noes - the three screens have killed the thread


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 12, 2009)

fractionMan said:


> Favourite genre of music: Teen ROCK



You really needn't have tidied up before we arrived, fractionMan.


----------



## Grobelaar (Mar 13, 2009)

This one is for any gamers...  prossibly only for a short time only I have a test or dev kit for each of the three major consoles on my desk.



Click image for geek notes.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 13, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I like your room davecinzano.
> 
> I want a room like that.



It's like the complete antithesis of what you posted.

It's not difficult being cluttered. Your mission, should you choose to accept it, is to clutter your room and post a new desktop shot.

Off you scoot ...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 13, 2009)

It's not clutter, it's an enhanced density of tidiness.


----------



## Structaural (Mar 13, 2009)

Grobelaar said:


> This one is for any gamers...  prossibly only for a short time only I have a test or dev kit for each of the three major consoles on my desk.
> 
> 
> 
> Click image for geek notes.



i wont ur job


----------



## army_of_one (Mar 13, 2009)

Here goes with my mess:


----------



## Pie 1 (Mar 14, 2009)

fractionMan said:


>



That looks like a 'before' shot from How Clean Is Your House


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 14, 2009)

Boring and messy is boring and messy.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 14, 2009)

Currently on the move continuously, so no 'home' desk top, but this was my last. Sure I've posted it before. I suspect whoever is living there now is much tidier and cleaner.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 14, 2009)

And, this was the rather cool mountain, farmhouse loft before. Complete with pinball 






Very  mess.


----------



## Thora (Mar 14, 2009)

Padcore said:


> 2 advent calenders.  In March...



His 'n' hers


----------



## rioted (Mar 15, 2009)

Downstairs


----------



## LadyLDN (Mar 19, 2009)

My desk at home / organised chaos


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 19, 2009)

Pie 1 said:


> That looks like a 'before' shot from How Clean Is Your House



It's not really mine


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 24, 2009)

my desktop is ridiculous at the moment. I don't know why that hat is there or why I haven't moved it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 24, 2009)

it's not yours is it?


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 24, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> it's not yours is it?



the hat?


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 24, 2009)

that's a bag of meph top right hand shelf aswell.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 24, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> the hat?



aye!


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 24, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> aye!



yes it is my hat. I got it for 5 pounds at St Pauls carnival.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 24, 2009)

I think you may need a different hat.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 24, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> I think you may need a different hat.



I thought it looked good at the time. I was on drugs.

I don't wear it outside anymore anyway because I have trod on it 17 times.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 24, 2009)

anyway fuck off about my hat


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 24, 2009)

What about it?
You're the one who won't stop going on about it.
It's no shame, having a bad habit.
I have load of shit hats, even one that looks like that.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 24, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> What about it?
> You're the one who won't stop going on about it.
> It's no shame, having a bad habit.
> I have load of shit hats, even one that looks like that.





Got any hats that cover your face? That would be a good hat.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 24, 2009)

I have a spider man mask and maybe a couple of other masks. Do they count?


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 24, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> I have a spider man mask and maybe a couple of other masks. Do they count?



What are these 'other masks'?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm not sure. I'd have to have a rummage in The Chest.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 24, 2009)

Your capital letters stink of kinkiness.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 24, 2009)

You don't really think I have A Chest do you?


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 24, 2009)

I do but I bet it's full of Edwardian costumes and Victorian hats.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 24, 2009)




----------

